# Squirrel Hunting



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Always enjoy a little August squirrel hunting with .22 rifle to kick off the annual hunting seasons. Shot two a couple days ago and another this morning, deboned them all and going to make a squirrel shepherds pie.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

Fishindude said:


> Always enjoy a little August squirrel hunting with .22 rifle to kick off the annual hunting seasons. Shot two a couple days ago and another this morning, deboned them all and going to make a squirrel shepherds pie.


Yum!!! Squirrel is my favorite meat. I fry it like chicken and have boiled potatoes and milk gravy with it..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Season here doesn't start until September 1st. I should start setting food out now to bring them in. I got rid of a bunch in the spring because they were raiding the feeders so much. There's only a couple hanging around now since I rearranged the feeders.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Starts in September here. One of my favorite bow hunting game. Take them with blunt tips.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I haven't eaten squirrel in a long time, but they do make for good target practice for my .44 mag or .45 super.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

9/17 is opener here , no august small game


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

We don't make much fuss with squirrel fixin's. Cleaned and skinned, the DW just simmers them with appropriate spices (the DW is a pro with spices) for the use until the meat falls apart and the bones can be pick out with a fork in a minute. Then into a sauce or shell, etc. Easy and Mmmm good and our version of organic! We are doing low carb these days so noodles, my favorite, are out.

Its always squirrel season here. We don't take the western grays as they are protected and, besides, they are beautiful. There's plenty of others.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Adirondackian said:


> Starts in September here. One of my favorite bow hunting game. Take them with blunt tips.


Opening Sept 1 in NY for those who care....... Personally I use a 22, cause using a bow I couldn't hit the barn while standing on the roof....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Visions of popping a squirrel with a ball bearing fired from a slingshot are playing through my head. While it would be satisfying to get one like that, I don't want to have to run a magnet through the yard to pick up all the ball bearings I would have to use to get my aim perfected.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Micheal said:


> Opening Sept 1 in NY for those who care....... Personally I use a 22, cause using a bow I couldn't hit the barn while standing on the roof....


Bow is kind of my thing, but chances of me taking more than one or two for the season are still pretty low.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

"Come here often?"


----------

